

Show HN: Jetpac City Guides - davefearon
https://www.jetpac.com/

======
davefearon
I'm part of the team that helped build the app and we're trying to figure out
how to make it even more useful for people. What do you like/dislike? What
feature or additional information would you want to see?

~~~
Mz
I am not in a position to view the video and don't expect to be anytime soon.
The landing page does not make it clear to me what the use or value is here. I
would really like to understand it. I wanted to be an urban planner and have
some related training (and experience) and I have a Certificate in Geographic
Information Systems that I pursued as part of that. So this appeals to me but
you haven't really given me the gotcha as to why I should care and what this
will do for me and how it does it.

Would love to have it "sold" to me, so to speak.

Thanks.

